# Venting roof with no ridge



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

About half of my roof (5:12 pitch)abuts a wall at the uphill side of it (like a porch roof would against the house), and I hear that there is a continuous "non-ridge" vent that should be used at the top of such a roof. Some sort of strip vent that goes at the top of the roof pitch. Currently my house has no ventilation on these areas of the roof, and the roofing deteriorated fairly quickly (very bad shape after 15 years). 

Where could I find this kind of vent, and what brand would you guys recommend.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Nate, both DCI Products, who make the Smart Vent or Air Vent Corp. make such a product.

The Smart Vent version uses the same vent as used at the eave edge for intake venting. The Shed Style Roof or the Off Wall application will serve your purpose.

With the Off Wall application, you will not have to do any wall counter-flashing, but the vent will not be at the most optimum locatio at the highest point of the roof where it intersects with the wall, but it will be darned close.
http://www.dciproducts.com/html/shedroof.htm

The Air Vent version is an aluminum vent that butts up to the wall. It is called "Flash Filter Vent."
http://www.airvent.com/professional/products/ridgeVents-specialtyFilter.shtml

With both of these products, if you abutt them to the wall like the Air Vent Flash Filter Vent does, they need to be Counter-Flashed, such as by the wall siding material or some fabricated sheet metal angled apron flashing. Remember, the Smart Vent gives you an alternative option.

Ed


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Ed. Looks to me like using the smart vent either on or off the wall would be the best for my application. 

Also, are there any precautions I should take to protect the roofing under the drip-line of the roof above it? Those areas have deteriorated the fastest. I've seen ads in magazines for a drip edge that diffuses the run-off so it doesn't come down all in one spot. Does that work? Is it worth it? How would you deal with this installation to make it last? 

Thanks, Nate


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Full gutters would work on the roof line above to eliminate the cascading affect. If you go with gutters and downspouts, either run the length of the downspout all of the way down to the lower roofs gutter or install a splash guard at the end of the elbow where the water flows out, otherwise serious erosion will occur.

I have seen some sort of device that extends and disperses the water into multiple droplettes versus a continuous water-fall, but I can not say that I have ever seen one in person for its effectiveness.

It would seem logical, that if the rain run-off was large enough, that is would not be getting splattered around, but more likely to just flow through the openings with sufficient enough force to negate and dispersion of the water from the product.

Ed


----------

